# STOLEN RODS and ovp report 7/16-7/17



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

got to ovp 6:30am monday imediatly started catching spot off the left side off the tee, ended up catchn them throughout the day, fished live spot and cut spot all day, nothin but little sharks, decieded to stay for the night time shark fishn because i had plenty of spot in the bucket,and alot in the cooler.e caught a bunch of little one with the biggest maybe 40" i fished till 4:45 in the morn and decided to take a nap. i put my rods on my cart,sat in my chair and fell alsleep. i woke up at 5:45 and noticed my rods were missing along with some of my buddys who fell asleep on watch, i woke him up and we took off towards the front off the pier. the guy at the front of the pier said the two bottom riggers fishn next to use walked off the pier with a bunch of rods and they left like 5 minutes ago  they only came out there with 1 rod each, we called the police, they came a filled out a reort. i geuss there not much else they could do, This $h!T effn sucks 

MISSING RODS AND REELS
please keep an eye out

1. calcutta 700S/OM CPS
2.TLD 20/ custom standup,slickbutt,blue wraps
3.Diawa shv50?custom stump heaver 10' blue under wraps,green and gold on top


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

sorry to hear it, hope you find the bastar*s...Some people just ain't right.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i only got one cobe rod left now . i got to get a hole new aresenal , atleast i get new rods and reels


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Damn!!*

Sorry Stripeswipe, 
I wonder if they have a camera that looks at the pier?? Maybe you could get some video of those low-lifes swiping your gear. 

People like that deserve to be bait.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*ouch*

That's why I won't even bother wasting my time during the summer over there. I've herd too many reports ending like that. Same deal at da spit. Won't mess wit' it! 

I pass the word out at work and keep an eye out. Got a camera phone?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I think that area is kinda prone to things like that happening more often than others.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I had the same thing happen to me about 3 years ago on the 4th of July. Lost a bunch of stuff and had to start all over again. They think they knew who did it but he was never seen again after that.

Hope they find them and use them for shark bait.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What a bunch of !&$#@*  

I know just how you feel dude. I had all my catfishing rigs in rod holder on my jon boat a few years back. I had about 8 catfish rods, 6 Catt Maxx and 2 Quantum Big cat rods, all with Abu 6500's, two with Abu 6500 2 speeds, 4 with Ambassadeur Royal Express III's. Can't buy any of those anymore. Sumbitches stole them all out of my boat while it was sitting overnight waiting for me to go out the next day. Took me dang near a year to build it all back up at the time. I learned my lesson though. I don't leave anything I value where a thief can get to it easily, or at least without a fight.  Hope you get it all back and then some.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

....welcome to OV....that sucks man, hope they find the bums.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

That's low man... I hope you find the low lifes that had the nerve to steal your shit while it was right in front of you. I never understood why somebody would take chances with a fisherman... we pack an arsonal of sharp knives and hooks... personally that wouldn't be the guy I ufcked with. Were they the JB rods of yours? I'll keep an eye out for 'em.


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

Sorry to hear that man. You were out there the same time I was. I was out there on the end with you. I left around 8am. Those were some nice rods and reels you had. Hopefully they will turn up somewhere. I'll keep an eye out, but I don't fish that pier much.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Thieves*

That type of thing makes you lose hope for a change in our society, some people just don't get it! They will be dealt with on a higher scale.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Nick said:


> Sorry to hear that man. You were out there the same time I was. I was out there on the end with you. I left around 8am. Those were some nice rods and reels you had. Hopefully they will turn up somewhere. I'll keep an eye out, but I don't fish that pier much.


I probably wouldnt have posted that.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Dang thats terrible. Some low lifes around this world 



basstardo said:


> 4 with *Ambassadeur Royal Express III's*.


I know it's the principal of the matter, but if you got $$ to replace those....youre better off lol.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Don't forget to check the pawn shops.


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

FishinAddiction said:


> I probably wouldnt have posted that.


Why? I didn't take them, and I went home long before the time he said they were stolen.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

damn dude, ill keep my eyes open. what ever happened with your rods last year? ever find out who took them?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Nick said:


> Why? I didn't take them, and I went home long before the time he said they were stolen.


Ok.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that, SS. 

I hate to hear about anybody gettin' their gear stolen, espically when it's one of the good guys.

Let me know if you need to borrow a combo or two, OK.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

damn...i hope you find out who did it...I spent about 3 hours talking to the guy next to me one day...seemed to be cool and know what he was doing...i watched his chit when he had to do the bathroom thing...asked him to do the same when I did...came out of the bathroom to see an 18yo or so with my favorite setup in his hand...got my rod back but 30 seconds would have made a difference...we need to watch out for each other...I will...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sorry for your loss*

I hope you find out who did it.  
and get a little payback.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

gonna have to start chaining em to the pier like you do a bike to a pole....LOL......sorry bro....not trying to make light of your situation


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

if i see them i'll gut'em and fliet'em for ya and we can take a Marlin trip with the bait LOL


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Any chance a sting ray took it. My father once blamed some folks for stealing his rods, but I never knew for certain since it was left in the water while we took a nap in the car. Learned long time ago not to leave your gear unattended, but I still had a rod go over the rails from a ray.

If someone did steal it, they have the nerve bigger than a cat burglar.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

It really doesn't take that much nerve to steal a rod. Theif looks around, no one's looking, grabs the reel and walks down the pier. Let's say a cop drives by...what does he see? A man leaving a fishing pier with a fishing rod. Not very suspicious.


----------



## theitalianjob76 (May 31, 2007)

striperswiper said:


> got to ovp 6:30am monday imediatly started catching spot off the left side off the tee, ended up catchn them throughout the day, fished live spot and cut spot all day, nothin but little sharks, decieded to stay for the night time shark fishn because i had plenty of spot in the bucket,and alot in the cooler.e caught a bunch of little one with the biggest maybe 40" i fished till 4:45 in the morn and decided to take a nap. i put my rods on my cart,sat in my chair and fell alsleep. i woke up at 5:45 and noticed my rods were missing along with some of my buddys who fell asleep on watch, i woke him up and we took off towards the front off the pier. the guy at the front of the pier said the two bottom riggers fishn next to use walked off the pier with a bunch of rods and they left like 5 minutes ago  they only came out there with 1 rod each, we called the police, they came a filled out a reort. i geuss there not much else they could do, This $h!T effn sucks
> 
> MISSING RODS AND REELS
> please keep an eye out
> ...


thats suck may want to ask couse last year i know thay did have cameras in front and all the way in back of the pier


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

wolfva said:


> It really doesn't take that much nerve to steal a rod.



I wouldn't know.


----------

